# Romantic, lighthearted, possibly smutty RP?



## Rowdy (Jun 20, 2017)

Before I start- I'm a first-time RPer, so be warned.
My character is a female luckdragon (think the Neverending Story) named Boon.

www.furaffinity.net: Sweater Boon by MrsRarity
She tends to have terrible luck while those around her find themselves unusually lucky. She's kind of a beach bum, sometimes living on her little boat, sometimes bartending at the local tourist hotspot. She's a bit ditzy, a bit lonely, and a lot eager to please.
I'm hoping to find someone- male or female, doesn't matter- who'd be willing to RP something cute and sweet with me! Of course, you need to be 18+. Just in case things take a turn for the sexy.

I'm on discord and FA, so if you're interested, let's talk!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 20, 2017)

Hmm. Sounds interesting. Hit me up if you are interested! Will be unavailable for the next 6 hours though..


----------



## Rowdy (Jun 20, 2017)

Will do!


----------



## NightFlame12 (Jun 23, 2017)

Im. Interested. NightFlame12 #1768 discord.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi Boon~ I have Discord


----------



## Rowdy (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi! HMU :3


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jun 29, 2017)

Rowdy said:


> Hi! HMU :3


Discord: M2the2ndpower#3659


----------



## cotokun89 (Jun 29, 2017)

maybe i can try XD
my discord are cotokun#2169


----------



## Balskarr (Jun 30, 2017)

This sounds like a nice bit of fun. Different from what I'm used to as well but I'm definitely up for trying. Go ahead add me on Discord and we can discuss this more if you want.

Balskarr#3648


----------

